# Hi all



## Graphiticus (Jan 19, 2008)

Just joined today.  

I'm a aviation artist (a hobby right now). I thought this would be a good place to get info on details for projects I'll be working on and maybe learn a thing or two in the deal. I recognize a few of the aviation artist members here from other forums. Looks like a good place to lose track of the time.

Andy


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 19, 2008)

G'day mate. From one Andy to another, welcome to the site. Any chance of seeing some of your work?


----------



## Graphiticus (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks Andy.

Try my page at Graphiticus on deviantART

sorry = messed up the link


----------



## Heinz (Jan 20, 2008)

hey mate welcome!


----------



## Bf109_g (Jan 20, 2008)

Hey there Andy and welcome to the forum


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 20, 2008)

Gidday Andy welcome from another Aussie! Oi,Oi,Oi.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 20, 2008)

Another bl**dy rebel....wtf do you want?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 20, 2008)

He just wants to kick some Swedish/Scottish ass and chew bubblegum, and he's all out of bubblegum...


----------



## Njaco (Jan 20, 2008)

Hear! Hear! 

Welcome Andy!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 20, 2008)

Well, if you were around to do your duties around here by greeting new people, then I wouldn't have to do it....you're getting old man, you're loosing your style....


----------



## ccheese (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi Andy, and welcome to the forum...

BTW.... what's round on both ends and hi in the middle ?

Charles


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 20, 2008)

Hey andy glad your here, luckys off his meds again isnt he?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 20, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.

I love your art of the Blackhawk. I was a Blackhawk Crewchief. Flew them over in Iraq as well like your friends brother you made it for.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 20, 2008)

Beautiful art mate...and welcome to the family!


----------



## Graphiticus (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome guys.

Charles, if you don't know the answer to that question you're not a true Buckeye.

Thanks for the compliments on the artwork too guys. Soon I'll be starting an acrylic painting of Steve Ananian's and James Woolery's P-51s returning home to Fowlmere after a mission. It'll be my first serious attempt at acrylic painting. It's part of my ASAA scholarship project. I'll post it when completed.

Andy


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 20, 2008)

Nice work Graphiticus.


----------



## A4K (Jan 21, 2008)

G'day Andy!

Nice artwork - always good to see someone else's work (I'm an artist too, but like you, just as a hobby at the moment)

Welcome to the site!

Evan (alias A4k)


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2008)

Hallo Andy,
Welcome to the forum and greetings from Poland.


----------



## DBII (Jan 21, 2008)

Welcome from Texas. Nice Blackhawk

dbII


----------



## DOUGRD (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Andy, Welcome to our little escape from current reality. I like your artwork. Very nice indeed!


----------



## joy17782 (Jan 25, 2008)

some off the greatest people come from ohio like me of course, oh hell i forgot my lithium today


----------



## Graphiticus (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks for the welcomes and looking at my stuff.




joy17782 said:


> some off the greatest people come from ohio like me of course, oh hell i forgot my lithium today




In aviation; the Wright brothers, Don Gentile (Piqua?), John Glen, Neil Armstrong, Eddie Rickenbacker, Paul W. Tibbets, Bob Frisch of the 339th, Joseph Myers (first shoot down of a Me262). I probably butchered the spelling on a few of these? Do you know of any more noteworthy aviators I'm missing?

Andy


----------



## evangilder (Jan 25, 2008)

I will agree that those were great men, but the were _Americans_. Great men came from all over this country, from all walks of life. I wouldn't single out one state from the rest for heroes and men to look up to.


----------



## Graphiticus (Jan 26, 2008)

evangilder said:


> I will agree that those were great men, but the were _Americans_. Great men came from all over this country, from all walks of life. I wouldn't single out one state from the rest for heroes and men to look up to.




No doubt.


----------



## Emac44 (Feb 4, 2008)

G'day Andy welcome from another Aussie to the site


----------



## Graphiticus (Feb 9, 2008)

Thank you Emac44.

Sorry I haven't been participating as much as I would like to. Been pretty busy with my day job, artwork, and family matters. If you want to see the painting I'm working on go to http:Graphiticus on deviantART .

andy


----------

